# 99 Dodge Grand Caravan running hot



## LensGrinder (Aug 8, 2012)

I've replaced the radiator, hoses & thermostat but it will still run hot every now and then. The tricky part is there are no visible leaks. Any ideas??


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Could be a head gasket. Are you getting white smoke out the tail pipe? Are the electric fans kicking on? Is it losing coolant, or just running hot?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.ehow.com/video_12213890_check-exhaust-fumes-antifreeze.html


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Are there electric fans? Be sure those are coming on when they should.

Also the temperature sender for the gauge in the vehicle and/or coolant temperature sensor for the engine computer can be giving false readings. Although when I have had those go bad in the past, they indicated too cool. But might want to test those as well.

Complete testing and troubleshooting instructions would be in a 99 Dodge Caravan factory service manual set of books. Order from dealer or online at alldatadiy.com


----------

